
iPhone Xs teardown - kenrose
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2wAfBuH834
======
solarkraft
So much space on the main board just for connectors! So many connectors! So
little space for the rest!

... It's quite modular, I suppose. There were surprisingly many screws, to be
honest.

